# Suyimazu/wine-proton always crashes at launch of program



## kavex (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello everyone!

I am trying to get steam running by using Suyimazu. Steam on Linuxulator is running, but its wine-proton does not seem to work too well, so I wanted to focus on the wine-proton part for now, which is why I choose this path.
Steam installs fine, but if I try to run it using 
	
	



```
Suyimazu Launch Steam
```
 I get the following output and get thrown back into Suyimazu's main menu:

```
Suyimazu library is not empty, nice!.
pkg: No package(s) matching wine-devel
Checking updates for lib32...
pkg -o ABI=FreeBSD:13:i386 -o INSTALL_AS_USER=true -o RUN_SCRIPTS=false --rootdir /home/kavex/.i386-wine-pkg upgrade -y
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
Checking for missing lib32 portion...
Everything is fine!
Cleanup...
pkg -o ABI=FreeBSD:13:i386 -o INSTALL_AS_USER=true -o RUN_SCRIPTS=false --rootdir /home/kavex/.i386-wine-pkg autoremove
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Nothing to do.
pkg -o ABI=FreeBSD:13:i386 -o INSTALL_AS_USER=true -o RUN_SCRIPTS=false --rootdir /home/kavex/.i386-wine-pkg clean -a -y
Nothing to do.
Copyright (c) 2019-2022, Alexander Vereeken All rights reserved.
Welcome to Suyimazu 5.8 Have Fun!
Running on FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE
Default Wine Version: 6.3
GPU Info OpenGL:
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2
OpenGL core profile version string: 4.6.0 NVIDIA 510.60.02
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.60 NVIDIA
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile
OpenGL core profile extensions:
OpenGL version string: 4.6.0 NVIDIA 510.60.02
OpenGL shading language version string: 4.60 NVIDIA
OpenGL context flags: (none)
OpenGL profile mask: (none)
OpenGL extensions:
OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.2 NVIDIA 510.60.02
OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.20
OpenGL ES profile extensions:
GPU Info Vulkan:
        GPU id = 0 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB)
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin will be used
wineserver: using server-side synchronization.
0024:fixme:fsync:do_fsync futexes not supported on this platform.
wine: cannot find L"/home/kavex/.local/share/Suyimazu/Games/Steam/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe"
```

I would suppose that the line that contains the actual error would be the 

```
0024:fixme:fsync:do_fsync futexes not supported on this platform.
```

I hope the info I provided is enough. If not, then I will surely provide more information, as long as I know what is needed.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hello,

the newest NVIDIA version 510 seems causing issues in Wine.

Someone from Discord can confirm, that it works when you use x11/nvidia-driver-470 instead.

PR 263475

After that then now wine-proton should work, in case of Suyimazu a reinstall (Uninstallation and Installation) of Steam is needed, as it looks like that the main setup of Steam have not appeared or similar which could be issue of shown above.


----------



## kavex (Jul 19, 2022)

> the newest NVIDIA version 510 seems causing issues in Wine.


Thanks for the reply!
Sadly, even after performing the steps you described, I still get the same error.
But I found an error message I didn't provide yet

If I try to run the SteamSetup.exe on the Suyimazu wineprefix over the terminal (using the wine command) I get the following:

```
err:virtual:virtual_alloc_first_teb wine: failed to map the shared user data: c0000017
0024:err:environ:run_wineboot failed to start wineboot c00000e5
0024:fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)
err:virtual:virtual_alloc_first_teb wine: failed to map the shared user data: c0000017
err:virtual:virtual_alloc_first_teb wine: failed to map the shared user data: c0000017
0024:err:winediag:nodrv_CreateWindow Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
0024:err:winediag:nodrv_CreateWindow The explorer process failed to start.
```


----------



## shkhln (Jul 19, 2022)

kavex said:


> Steam on Linuxulator is running, but its wine-proton does not seem to work too well


In what sense?


----------



## kavex (Jul 19, 2022)

shkhln said:


> In what sense?


The steam client itself starts up fine, but the moment I try to launch a game, be it using the linux runtime, or emulators/wine-proton, the game just instantly crashes, without starting a GUI (the play button becomes green again and I am able to run the game again)


----------



## kavex (Aug 2, 2022)

Changing status to solved. Was solved by a twitter user and by reading some posts in this forum. The problem was that I had ASLR enabled. To check if this is the case for you aswell do 
	
	



```
sysctl kern.elf64.aslr
```
 and 
	
	



```
sysctl kern.elf32.aslr
```

If it is enabled it should show a '1'

To disable it again use 
	
	



```
sysctl kern.elf64.aslr.enable=0
```
 and 
	
	



```
sysctl kern.elf32.aslr.enable=0
```
You are even able to mark the wine binary to not use aslr, if you want to use aslr on your system anyways:

```
elfctl -e +noaslr /usr/bin/wine64.bin
```


I am not sure if the twitter user is okay with me sharing his username here for credit, so I will ask first and then edit this post, or post another reply to credit the user properly.

[Edit] The Twitter user who helped me to solve this and who provided the commands is @Stefar77


----------



## tingo (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the solution!


----------

